# New Chocolates and Confections Cookbook



## clove (Feb 14, 2005)

Over the years I have purchased several candy cookbooks, but am often disappointed. I have also been surprised that there aren't more to choose from, but I think I have found a truly great one and I am excited.
OK, it just came by UPS, so I haven't actually made the recipes yet, but it is the new Chocolates & Confections Cookbook by the CIA ($40.95) and has just the kind of professional-level recipes and ideas I have been hungering for. It includes many trouble-shooting sections and quality photos.
I have been looking for new mignardise ideas and I can't wait to get started. If anyone else is working from these recipes, I would love to hear about your results.


----------



## mizshelli (Feb 28, 2007)

That sounds like a great book, as soon as I get paid I will be getting that one, it looks exactly like what I have been looking for. I want the where's and whys, and not too many recipes, I like making my own. This book looks like it could be extremely useful. Let me know how you like it!


----------

